# sog in put needed



## goatroper5755 (Apr 15, 2015)

hello all i am going to use the info a few of the members on here gave me as far as soil and fertilizer now i been reading about somthing called sea of green (sog) i ordered auto flowring seeds from bonza and from what i read about the output of weed its about 2-3 oz. maybe more so i was wondering can the sog be used outdoors to maybe up the amount of how much i would get with a sog setup or is that just for indoor grows 
thank all
:joint::joint:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not sure you understand what SOG is.  It simply means putting a bunch of very small plants close together.  Outdoors, there is no need or benefit.  People usually run clones when doing SOG, so you have some kind of control over when to flower.

Autos are different.  They live a certain amount of time and then die--you have no real control over when they flower or their size, as you do not want to do anything at all stressful to autos.  Autos also do best with 20/4 light.  I would not necessarily look for 2-3oz yields if you are growing them outdoors.  

I am confused as to why you picked autos if you are growing outdoors?  There will be little that you can do training wise to increase yield.  If you want larger yields, pick up some photoperiod plants--they can yield pounds outdoors.


----------



## zem (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah outdoors, you want your plant to grow to its maximum and make use of all that sun unlike indoor


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 15, 2015)

as far as why i got them from what i read thay dont grow tall so i thought ied try them i got 4 seeds all together i got two feminized seeds to and the sog thing was just a thought if i get just 2-3 ozs more or less a plant thats ok to thanks guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

You may not though.  Autos do not do as well outdoors.

There are many many strains of photoperiod plants that stay short and actually will give you some kind of yield.


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 15, 2015)

thanks but i allready order them so i am just have to try and see what thay do do as i have no indoor grow setup at all i guess ill learn as i go with help from you guys so thanks for all your input


----------



## budz4me (Apr 17, 2015)

Unless your in Alaska, during the right half of the year , I don't see how autos will produce 2-3 oz per girl.

I ran autos indoors and barely got that, autos need as much light as possible. 

Why not save those until you do get an indoor setup? Order a few regular feminized beans that are breed to be short and start those outdoors?

Patience can make a huge difference when growing MJ.

EDIT: Do not try to train autos (LST/topping/fimming,etc).....they don't respond well to stress


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 17, 2015)

i all ready order them with some reg feminized ladys so iam just going to plant them and see what happins ill will just let the autos grow with out toping or anything see what i get


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh good.  I am glad that you ordered some regular seeds, too.


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 17, 2015)

heres the mix of seeds i ordered from bonza that way the ones that i like ill order again next year or maybe try some others
2 Strain Hunters Money Maker Feminized Cannabis Seeds
2 Chocolate Skunk Auto Feminized Cannabis Seeds
2 Royal Queen Seeds Special Queen #1 Feminized Marijuana Seeds
1 KC Brains Seeds KC45 Autoflowering Cannabis Seeds


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

I grew Pinapple Express outsde by bending her over and running her low to the ground. Had her growing between the rows in my Garden. Very stealth.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=202127&d=1362788119


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, no reason that you cannot bend plants over that get too tall.  In the early 80s, I had a greenhouse with small plants in front, then a row of tomatoes and then a row of cannabis.  One day I was horrified to notice when driving down the street adjacent to my house that sometimes the sun shone so that those distinctive leaves showed up as shadow.  I started staking the plants down from that point on so they were lower than the tomatoes in front, and allowed them to grow more horizontally.   When we do this now, we call it LST.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes Mam,,we were LSTn before it was called LSTn. Lol


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

:yeahthat: Lots of things we did that they just came along and named and thought they invented


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

Bending them over started in the Caveman Days. :rofl:


----------

